# Dog found



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

We found a dog on ant flat road by hardware ranch. Thought it might be a grouse hunters. Brought her home looking for owner















She is now in roy utah at my house pm me


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Might be worth seeing if he is chipped??


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Collars and tag


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

You can call the vet number on the tag and they should be able to look up the owner based on the tag ID number.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

The animal hospital on the tag is located in north Ogden. I would deffinetly call and see if they can locate the owner by the tag number. I sure hope you can find the owners.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Im certain someone is looking for that dog. I hope you can find where they are. Good job picking t up and making the effort.


----------



## trytrappinit (Oct 7, 2014)

Good lookin dog, if you can't find the owner I'll take it. Feel bad for the owner, you know there missing him


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Any updates on this? The vet should know exactly who the owner is.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

trytrappinit said:


> Good lookin dog, if you can't find the owner I'll take it. Feel bad for the owner, you know there missing him


If you can't find the owner keep looking. You accepted that responsibility when you it picked up.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Just to let everyone know who is curiouse, my brother is a member of a hunting Facebook page and the gentlemen who found the dog posted it on there also. He poted up yesterday the dogs owner has been found and he is back home now. I would be sick if it was one of my dogs.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Dog looks well trained. Posed for those photo's nicely!


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job taking that dog home and finding the owner. From my recent experiences with loosing my dog it was a very sad and gut wrenching times. That is a good looking dog I'm sure the owner was sick wondering if he or she was going to ever find it.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes sorry I forgot to share th we happy ending. I was able to get in touch with the owner and return the dog. It was a great joy to see the dog all excited when the owners truck showed up.


----------

